# Feeding mantids Earwigs



## Owldoggo (Jul 31, 2020)

So, I decided to try and get different foods for my mantid by looking around my patio for things that look like he’d be able to eat (I’m fairly sure he’s L4 or L5) because the flies I’ve got aren’t hatching. I found an earwig and I wanted to know if I should feed it to him or if it’s better to let it go.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 31, 2020)

If it's the right size and the exoskeleton isn't too tough, you can go ahead and see if your mantis will take it. I'd keep an eye on them until the earwig is dead though.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Owldoggo (Jul 31, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> If﻿ it's the right size and the exoskelet﻿on isn't too tough, you can go ahead and see if your mantis will take it. I'd keep an eye on them until the earwig is dead though.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


He took it down successfully and is happily gobbling it up! He thinks the pincers are the head, though, I’m pretty sure, because he aimed for those first. 
I didn’t know if he’d take it, but this is more proof on now ravenous Hierodulas are!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 2, 2020)

yuck, I wouldn;t of tried that. Gave a mantis a slug once, bout did me in!


----------

